# Pinstriping Techniques & Materials Use?



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

So first let me start by saying that there are a lot of amazing artist on layitlow and I really do admire all of the work on this site it really inspires me to do what I do and gives me the motivation to push myself to do better work.

Okay with that said, I started this thread because I am new to the art of pinstriping, I've loved it since the moment I seen my first thin line on the side of a car. I've never thought that maybe I could do this for myself, I always thought it would be to hard and that I wouldn't have the hand to pull lines. About a month or two ago I decided I was going to give it a shot, why not? I have a in house pinstriper on staff at my shop and I sell brushes and House of Kolor paint products. What do I have to loose? So I practiced and after a few designs I noticed improvement and from there I knew I could do it as long as I put the time into it. 

Let me show you what I've done in the past month or so, I'll put up thumbnails at the bottom.

I currently use Mack Brushes, Odorless Mineral Spirits and 1 Shot Lettering Enamel. What does most stripers use? I feel that I'm having issues with loading my brush and my paint palette. I currently use an old magazine for my palette and spoon out a little paint on my palette and then run my brush back and forth though the paint and then dip my brush into some mineral spirits and then mix that in my palette (I only dip the tip). What I'm having and issue with though is the paint gums up sorta fast and when I pull a line it skips a little, so I have to clean the brush and start over. Is this normal?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

THats great curtis, I've alwas wanted to take up stripping or doing patterns. Cna tape just no experience (excluding model cars) or imagination. Only done basecoat/clearcoats on 1:1's.. TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM, I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TYPE OF PAINT TO USE AND IT KEPT DRYING ON ME, BUT I DID IT WITH REGULAR BASE COAT SO IT GOT DRYER FASTER, PINSTRIPING AINT NO JOKE ITS A FUCCCKKING CHALLENGE, UR WORK IS LOOKING GOOD IF U ASK ME I HAVEN'T GOT TO THAT STAGE YET BUT ANYTHING ELSE WITH PAINT I CAN DO.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I DID STRIPING ON IT AND GOLD LEAF, MY HOMIE DID AIR BRUSHING! TOOK ME FOR EVER TO STRIPE:roflmao: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK , I NEED TO GET BACK ON IT TO GET TO UR STAGE:thumbsup: CUSTOM SHOP HAS SOME STRIPING PAINT CHECK THEM OUT ON TCP GLOBAL .COM, AND HOUSE OF COLORS


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

That looks good, thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:great thread im starting too hopefully find some graet answers on here


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

SixFourClownin said:


> So first let me start by saying that there are a lot of amazing artist on layitlow and I really do admire all of the work on this site it really inspires me to do what I do and gives me the motivation to push myself to do better work.
> 
> Okay with that said, I started this thread because I am new to the art of pinstriping, I've loved it since the moment I seen my first thin line on the side of a car. I've never thought that maybe I could do this for myself, I always thought it would be to hard and that I wouldn't have the hand to pull lines. About a month or two ago I decided I was going to give it a shot, why not? I have a in house pinstriper on staff at my shop and I sell brushes and House of Kolor paint products. What do I have to loose? So I practiced and after a few designs I noticed improvement and from there I knew I could do it as long as I put the time into it.
> 
> ...


I am far from an expert and havnt even done anything close to as good as what u have! But if it skips when u pull a line u possibly dont have the brush loaded enough and its running out of paint or its not reduced enough and the paints just a little to thick. Keep up the good work! u got skills! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

SixFourClownin said:


> So first let me start by saying that there are a lot of amazing artist on layitlow and I really do admire all of the work on this site it really inspires me to do what I do and gives me the motivation to push myself to do better work.
> 
> Okay with that said, I started this thread because I am new to the art of pinstriping, I've loved it since the moment I seen my first thin line on the side of a car. I've never thought that maybe I could do this for myself, I always thought it would be to hard and that I wouldn't have the hand to pull lines. About a month or two ago I decided I was going to give it a shot, why not? I have a in house pinstriper on staff at my shop and I sell brushes and House of Kolor paint products. What do I have to loose? So I practiced and after a few designs I noticed improvement and from there I knew I could do it as long as I put the time into it.
> 
> ...


Thats some nice work in those photos man.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

your stiping looks real good. good control and balance. you might be trying to go smaller than the mack brushes like. try an excalibur. the issue with the brush sounds like it needs to be trimmed slightly.if the paint is drying faster than you like, add a drop of penetrol. you could also pallette on more paint than your comfortable using. when you first put the brush down,let the paint puddle slightly and drag the puddle. it helps keep a constant line further. good luck!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:thumbsup: good info "sky's the limit":yes:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

SkysDaLimit said:


> your stiping looks real good. good control and balance. you might be trying to go smaller than the mack brushes like. try an excalibur. the issue with the brush sounds like it needs to be trimmed slightly.if the paint is drying faster than you like, add a drop of penetrol. you could also pallette on more paint than your comfortable using. when you first put the brush down,let the paint puddle slightly and drag the puddle. it helps keep a constant line further. good luck!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks SkysDaLimit.


----------

